# rush run good fishing?



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

heading up to rushrun this weekend just wondering if its any good on the map it looks small? and big large mouth in their or just little ones..:G


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

RR is fairly small but I have never been skunked when I've gone there. There are some pretty good sized crappie in there and I'm sure some of the trout released are still there..unless it got to hot for them.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been over there once and didn't do too good at all. Seems like a nice LITTLE place but I can stay close to home and fish those types of places. If any of them trout has survived up til now I'd be surprised. The water has probably heated up too much for their liking. I have heard that there's supposed to be some nice LM in there though.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I figured most if not all would not have made it but when they stocked the trout earlier this year there were a few guys catching trout before the stocking ever began so they were still in there from the last stocking.


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

treytd32 said:


> I figured most if not all would not have made it but when they stocked the trout earlier this year there were a few guys catching trout before the stocking ever began so they were still in there from the last stocking.


They stock trout in the spring and the fall so if they were catching them it was from the fall stocking.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I read that on odnr so I figured that's what they were from but my friend told me they didn't ever stock rr in the fall, I'm sure he just said that because he couldn't catch any


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

treytd32 said:


> I read that on odnr so I figured that's what they were from but my friend told me they didn't ever stock rr in the fall, I'm sure he just said that because he couldn't catch any


yeah thats probably it


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I fished Rush Run yesterday evening for about two hours. I started out fishing a point in 10-13 feet of water. I was using a Texas-rigged lizard with a 1/4 oz weight. The bass were hitting softly, usually after the first time I bounced the bait after letting it drop along standing timber. I missed three strikes before I started to pay more attention to that first bounce, and then landed a 13 incher. I moved into one of the coves, and then lost two that wrapped me in timber. One spit it, the other broke me off. I can usually count on landing a handful of 10"-13" bass at Rush Run and I'm sure there are some decent sized ones in there.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

treytd32 said:


> I read that on odnr so I figured that's what they were from but my friend told me they didn't ever stock rr in the fall, I'm sure he just said that because he couldn't catch any



really.. just up the road is the dnr next time hes up that way have him stop in and ask if they stock the lake in the fall, been 3 yrs since i was there
was near the boat launch caught a bass off of a inline spinner bait 
oh you can fish and hunt there as well the pond isn't much


----------



## got2fish (Mar 29, 2007)

I've fished RR several times and have caught several small bass <2lbs and my biggest was just over 4 lbs.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

its funny ... I almost limited out one spring, while everybody was waiting for the truck
to arrive. yeah, from what I can tell ... some do live, and survive year round. 

I've always wanted to use my boat for crappie, but ive never tried it there.


----------



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

hey sorry so long but went up to rush run fri water temp was 87 to 89 back in the coves.. did good got 5 bass n two small cats it is a nice little lake will have to hit it up again only spent 4 hours on it.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Rainbows are a "cool water' fish; if there are any springs in the bottom of the lake they COULD survive a hot summer there. Most springs put out 56 degree water that is also HEAVILY oxygenated...they also tend to attract lots of shad in the late fall into early spring.


----------

